# Ultracavitador transductor piezoelectrico



## tiobo (Abr 2, 2013)

saludos desde Peru  no encontré un portal en electro medicina  así que lo pongo aquí . me disculpo  si no es el lugar correcto.
llego a mis manos un ultracavitador  dinprof según entiendo es de fabricación Argentina  y perdio potencia el transductor ...se supone que debe  pulverizar el agua  pero solo  la hace vibrar ligeramente esta determinado que  la pieza en cuestión esta dañada  la pregunta es ¿hay en Argentina algún distribuidor que venda  transductores en Argentina que puede hacer envíos  a Peru ? ya que no parece ser posible que se repare este transductor o en su defecto alguien que haya dado solución  a algún transductor y pueda  compartir la experiencia agradezco cualquier  información subo un par de fotitos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2013)

¿ Y por que no te pones en contacto con el fabricante ?

http://galmed.com.ar/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2013)

Es el circuito de otra marca Argentina , un San-up NU-2000 que subió creo que Black Tiger  . . .  por ahí te sirve.


----------



## tiobo (Abr 4, 2013)

Agradezco a ambos ya les envie un  msn a dinprof pero aun no dan respuesta  en cuanto al circuito San-up NU-2000 en realidad lo que necesito es encontrar un proveedor del cabezal transductor piezoelectrico  sin embargo el circuito se ve interesante lo voy a estudiar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 4, 2013)

el resonador piezoelectrico ,es uno de esos gordos ,cuando tuve que reparar un equipo similar ,no lo conseguí en las casas del ramo,pero si lo conseguí en la farmacia (donde compre el aparato nebulizador) ,ellos se pusieron en contacto con el servicio técnico y a través de ellos conseguí la pieza,no intente ir directamente a la fabrica,ni a la dirección de la garantía


----------



## tiobo (Abr 7, 2013)

se agradece el-rey-julien ya me convencí que esto es mas  difícil de lo que pensaba seguiré insistiendo con los  fabricantes ya que desde Perú no tengo mucha opciones


----------



## muke1 (Abr 9, 2017)

tiobo dijo:


> se agradece el-rey-julien ya me convencí que esto es mas  difícil de lo que pensaba seguiré insistiendo con los  fabricantes ya que desde Perú no tengo mucha opciones



hola consegiste lo que buscabas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2017)

Estás contestando a un mensaje muerto del 07/04/2013 , desde esa fecha *tiobo* no regresó al Foro . . .  no creo que conteste


----------



## juan ruben (Ago 30, 2021)

*B*uenas tardes colegas , soy de *S*alta capital , quisiera saber si alguien tendría un circuito de un ultracavitador PURITY MODELOUS-1700 , se carbonizó el c,i y no se la característica  y no consigo diagrama por ninguna parte , si *h*ay alguien que tuviera algo se lo agradecería *,* el mismo es de 11 terminales , la placa tiene la característica ptx90142ag-rev1.0 .


----------

